# Know anyone who climbs on pole gaffs?



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 18, 2009)

They new guy i started working for has pole gaffs not longer tree gaffs. I was wondering if anyone else did that he said the guys who taught him used them also.

I used them to do a hemlock the other day barks pretty thick had a little trouble in some spots, probally alot worse if it was dead or thicker bark trees, right? Is this guys just and idiot.

one more question Mechanical Adjusters with a steel core lanyard or ol school buckstrap with a prussik, or both i know u shouldny use the steel core around power lines.


----------



## serial killer (Apr 18, 2009)

Lots of guys in Pittsburgh use pole gaffs. Many of the trees around here have tight thin bark and the pole gaffs are quicker because they don't stick as deep. You should probably have a pair of each, and if you're a full time climber I mean you personally, not your company. If you're using someone else's gear you can't be picky.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 18, 2009)

not being pickey just wondering if there was a good reason why i asked him and he said he does cause the guy that taught him did,
the last guy i worked for used longer tree gaffs and was alot faster then either of the two guys i watched on pole gaffs.

Is there any species of trees i should be extra careful on pole gaffs?


----------



## ozzy42 (Apr 18, 2009)

The only thing I use long tree gaffs on are palm trees with lots of old boots ,like washingtonians.
I like the sshort gaffs BC I can step in ,and also steady my heal,and toe to stabilize the entire foot without it wobbling or rotating on me.
It works good for me .I know a lot of guys who like them longer.Just a matter of preferance ,I guess.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Apr 18, 2009)

Iv'e only used tree gaffs. But I took a class on large tree climbing and rigging and Mark Chisholm (2 time world climbing champ) said he mostly uses pole gaffs. He said they are great on thinner barked trees and that you get more contact between your foot and the tree and this makes you more stable on spikes. .... Mike


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 18, 2009)

I've only ever used pole gaffs very comfortable good balance and the gaff is lower on the ankle so less spike out..


----------



## Bearcreek (Apr 18, 2009)

I much prefer pole gaffs. Most of the trees I work with are fairly thin, tight barked and pole spurs work well. There's been a few times on softer woods like cottonwood or aspen when I wished I had longer one's but not enough to make me want to switch.


----------



## Treetom (Apr 18, 2009)

*"Is this guys just and idiot." Huh?*

I use pole gaffs on smooth-barked maples and beech trees, as well as a few others with similar bark. They give a better sensation of contact with the tree, as opposed to tree spurs, which is a bit of overkill IMHO.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 19, 2009)

Treetom said:


> I use pole gaffs on smooth-barked maples and beech trees, as well as a few others with similar bark. They give a better sensation of contact with the tree, as opposed to tree spurs, which is a bit of overkill IMHO.



:agree2:yup me to tom trees


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 19, 2009)

*cool*

Well im glad to know hes not the only one out and its just as safe, im pretty new to climbin was a groundie for 2 1/2 years just wanted to make sure i wasnt makin my job more unsafe than it already is..


----------



## squad143 (Apr 20, 2009)

Treetom said:


> I use pole gaffs on smooth-barked maples and beech trees, as well as a few others with similar bark. They give a better sensation of contact with the tree, as opposed to tree spurs, which is a bit of overkill IMHO.



X2

I have a pair of each. Use the tree gaffs for thick bark (Hemlock, pine, etc.)


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

Having never climbed with spikes, my opinion means nothing.....(but that doesn't stop me from sharing it..... ) I like the idea of more shoe contact, and even a thick barked cottonwood would likely have bark stable enoiugh to hold my skinny bu††. If the bark is flaking off a dead tree, I don't think spikes are going to go all the way through into the wood, but then I could very well not have a clue what I am talking about..........


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

*Hmmm.... that got me thinking....*

I actually have a pair of pole spikes without any pads or straps. Recommendations? WHat style/brand/etc. works best? Where to buy?


----------



## tree md (Apr 21, 2009)

I have both. I use my aluminum Bashlin pole spikes on 99% of the trees I gaff. Very rarely do I use my old Buckingham tree spikes.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 28, 2009)

I use both, Klein pole climbers and Buckingham tree climbers. In a pinch I can use either one. If I am climbing something with thin bark, or very hard wood the pole climbers are usually the first pick. As for speed, I really don't think there is much difference, speed comes with practice and confidence more than anything else.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 29, 2009)

dont pole spikes make you climb bow legged? the only guy I ever saw using those always had to hold his legs funny to keep em' in the tree. Thats the only reason iI never used em' ... hehe


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 29, 2009)

Now that is funny! 

When you think about it, really what are the differences. Some may be due to the source or manufacturer - pads, straps, etc. But the real difference is the length of the gaf and the location of the gaf. Pole climbers may have the gaf located a little lower. 

Climbing and being bow legged is really technique, perhaps training, fear, etc and not really a factor of the climber (at least in my humble opinion). When you think about it, utility workers use pole climbers daily, some of them staying on the climber for several hours at a time. Don't think I have seen a lot of bow legged utility workers due to the climbers.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 2, 2009)

ok so with all that being said i want to buy my own set of climbers since i live in this area i guess i could get away with the pole climbers? Is there any trees that i would really not beable to gaff with them?


----------



## tree md (May 2, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> ok so with all that being said i want to buy my own set of climbers since i live in this area i guess i could get away with the pole climbers? Is there any trees that i would really not beable to gaff with them?



Shag Bark Hickorys is one tree where I always want to use my tree gaffs. If I only had one pair of gaffs it would be tree gaffs.


----------



## Bearcreek (May 2, 2009)

I would go with the pole gaffs. You have pretty much the same kinds of trees that we do and all I ever use is pole gaffs.


----------



## treeoperations (May 2, 2009)

buy a set of geckos, im not sure about the other manufacturers but with my geckos i can take the gaffs off with just a star allen key and i swap between short and long gaffs and also makes replacement of the gaffs easier, my gaffs get a hiding due lots of dead hard gum trees and due to my pet hate of anything blunt i sharpen them probably more then i need to but theres nothing worse then spiking with blunt gaffs


----------



## arbadacarba (May 3, 2009)

Shouldn't use pole gaffs on anything with slaking bark. The prime example that comes to mind is older Douglas Fir, but Shagbark is similar. On smooth bark trees the pole gaffs are actually better for the tree because they don't do as much damage. Hemlock is a toss-up as the bark is not that thick and tends to adhere to the tree quite well.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 3, 2009)

arbadacarba said:


> Shouldn't use pole gaffs on anything with slaking bark. The prime example that comes to mind is older Douglas Fir, but Shagbark is similar. *On smooth bark trees the pole gaffs are actually better for the tree because they don't do as much damage*. Hemlock is a toss-up as the bark is not that thick and tends to adhere to the tree quite well.



ummm damage?
spikes are for removals..nuf said


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2009)

Man, I haven't used the straight gaffed pole spikes in ten years. I remember when I finally tried klien's curved gaff climbers I said" never again" But that was so long ago.
I bet it would be good to carry both on the truck, well, the truck is kinda full now. The reason I tossed the pole gaffs was becasue it took so much more to work them and they didn't bite nor hold as well. Some trees I get stuck in with the curved gaffed climbers. I do like the action of the curved ones though over the pole gaffs, they are faster, more agile... or so it seems.


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> dont pole spikes make you climb bow legged? the only guy I ever saw using those always had to hold his legs funny to keep em' in the tree. Thats the only reason iI never used em' ... hehe



Yeah, don't look when you hear that sissy word, you know what's coming and have seen it plenty. I am dying now man. Great stuff.


----------



## arbadacarba (May 3, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> ummm damage?
> spikes are for removals..nuf said



I agree, but it's often a case of real world versus ideal world !!!!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 3, 2009)

arbadacarba said:


> Shouldn't use pole gaffs on anything with slaking bark. The prime example that comes to mind is older Douglas Fir, but Shagbark is similar. On smooth bark trees the pole gaffs are actually better for the tree because they don't do as much damage. Hemlock is a toss-up as the bark is not that thick and tends to adhere to the tree quite well.



I agree, use pole gaffs only on smooth, thin barked trees. Too dangerous otherwise, at least in my opinion.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 3, 2009)

o yea wish i had to money to buy them CF geko climbers almost 600 bucks though change from short to long!


----------



## southsoundtree (May 4, 2009)

I climb everything with pole spikes. I think that they are better on the knees, and more balance is achieved by boot contact. I have climbed lots of thick barked conifers and only spurred out a very little bit. I use a cinching climbline and a flipline when using spikes, so an unexpected spur-out is not a big deal. I have to look a little bit on where I step on the thick bark at the bottom of Doug-fir sometimes. The only time I had problems was on really rotten wood in a few sections of a dying alder (very thin bark, just rotten).

BTW, I have tree spikes, and two sets of pole spikes.


----------



## 046 (May 4, 2009)

just scored a set of aluminum Bashlin pole spikes. my old Buckingham tree gaffs almost never get used.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 4, 2009)

arbadacarba said:


> I agree, but it's often a case of real world versus ideal world !!!!



i guess but for rescue only, and if u need to wear them to prune somthing rotton or what it prolly was topped or sumtin and it should removed anyway, the first guy i worked for spiked alot of trees that were topped before or otherwise just nasty ugly bad trees he would usally put up theladder and "tip toe" from there as he said


----------

